# Need a tumbler in my area



## ShowMeStateBottles (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone know a good tumbler in Southeast Missouri?  If not, could you share someone who's good at a fair price??  Just got a great new bottle but it needs cleaning.  

 Thanks!


----------



## T (Aug 4, 2011)

wood  be glad to do your bottle if you cant find anybody, and not in a hurry, i charge 20 dollars and up, thanks glenn


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks, I may be in touch within the next week or so.  I have a 1860's / 1870's soda from Cairo Ill.


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Aug 5, 2011)

Just wondering if you have done any work for people on the forum?

 Thanks,


----------



## T (Aug 5, 2011)

have no way of knowing who a lot of people on here is, i do a lot of cleaning for randy k, and have done bottles from james ayers to reggie lynch and a lot of people in between from many states, dont make any money doing it and dont expect to and not trying to drum up work, just one of my hobbies that i like, i keep bout  15 or more bottles  going at times, your one bottle ant no big deal, just call if i cant help, i get busy sometimes and its  a while before i look on here, thanks glenn


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 5, 2011)

It would be nice to have a sticky thread under the cleaning forum lising people who do cleaning.


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Aug 5, 2011)

I agree, you would think it would be at the top of the cleaning page.


----------



## beith_2005 (Aug 6, 2011)

I use Russ Butler from Florida. He does awesome work. I called the Jar Doctor (Wayne Lowry) and he recommend him to me. If you want his number let me know.


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Aug 7, 2011)

what does he charge?  I would like to know how to reach him because i would like to have more than one choice., and I don't want to wait a long time to have it done.  I don't want to send a bottle like this off and be waiting for months and wondering where my bottle is, if you know what i mean.


----------



## beith_2005 (Aug 7, 2011)

I usually send him 6 bottles at a time and he ususally has them back to me in about 2 weeks. His phone number is 1-850-627-4909. Tell him Clifton told you to call him. He's cleaned  about a 100 bottles for me. He charges me 14 a bottle plus postage to have them sent back to me.


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

